# Andreas Scholl in Oslo, Norway



## karenpat

By coincidence I noticed that Andreas Scholl is giving a concert in the Opera house in Oslo Nov 3.  My parents gave me tickets as an early birthday present, I am beyond excited! Andreas Scholl was the first countertenor I ever heard and I think I listened to him even before I seriously started listening to classical music. To see him live is a dream come true.  
According to the opera house's web site he will sing Händel opera arias, which is just about my favourite countertenor reportoire.... I can't wait. I'll make sure to post a review in the review thread after the concert.


----------



## P The D

Congratulations on your good fortune.


----------

